# Bought these today. The blue FA & Co strap flask is pretty cool



## cowsgomoo (Nov 28, 2020)

The Full Measure Pint flask is interesting. Have only found one online that looks like it. No embossing on the bottom unlike the other. Total price for all of them was $12 before tax.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 28, 2020)

I like that FA & Co strap side, it looks like a pretty early one.


----------



## cowsgomoo (Nov 28, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I like that FA & Co strap side, it looks like a pretty early one.


The lack of civil war era embossing makes me think its 1860- April 1861.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 28, 2020)

cowsgomoo said:


> The lack of civil war era embossing makes me think its 1860- April 1861.


Pretty sure it's not that early.  I'm thinking more like 1870s.


----------



## cowsgomoo (Nov 29, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Pretty sure it's not that early.  I'm thinking more like 1870s.


I was thinking pre-civil war because it didnt have the "union flask" imagery that I can see online for FA & Co. I would figure they would keep making them after the war since their side won and all.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 29, 2020)

cowsgomoo said:


> I was thinking pre-civil war because it didnt have the "union flask" imagery that I can see online for FA & Co. I would figure they would keep making them after the war since their side won and all.


I imagine they likely made plain ones as well, I'm not sure labels were ever put on historical flasks and I'm sure companies would have wanted plain ones for easy labelling.  Something about the top on this one makes me think it's a bit too modern for the civil war, but I'm no expert in flasks of that era so I could be wrong.  SHA lists FA&Co as having existed until the early 1870s, so I'm suspecting this flask dates to around the end of their existence https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/Fahnestock.pdf


----------

